# What's the scoop on hay tarps?



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

Next year I plan on doubling my straw production from 5 thousand bales to 10. My current straw barn will hold 5,500 when its jammed full. I have a nice stone lot next to that building that I'm strongly considering stacking the remainder of the straw and tapping it. Also I live in central Ohio. It rains and snows alot here. Hahaha what are some experiences that you guys have had with them. What are some good brands of hay tarps and ways to fasten them down. Also do you lay a trap on the ground and wrap it up or stack on pallets?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Are you talking square bales?

I used tarps from ADM on round bales until I built my hay barn. They work OK but it takes two people to handle them.

I used them on 4" of 3"+ rock on top of 4-6" of CA6 (waste rock). This provides really good drainage under the bales.

I still have a couple of 25x55 and 25x25 sitting the shed.

Ralph


----------



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes I'm thinking small squares. I run a 15 bale Kuhn's and will be stacking with a tellehandler.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've never done small squares under a tarp. But I've seen it done out west where the top tiers hang out like an upside down pyramid.

Ralph


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Check out Billboard tarps,recycle billboards. No grommets but much tougher than the best hardware store tarp.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Tarps are both great and evil. They have never failed to fail in the exposed area we have to stack in. If you can keep them on and keep them tight they work. A few inches slack worked loose in a windstorm takes 15-30 mins to progress to a violent flapping which ruins the water proofing at best case. Normally starts tearing tie downs and has the whole thing open before you can even notice it's loose.

I have since moved to using dozens of rubber trucking tarp stretch straps and they are much better at preventing the flapping from starting but haven't attempted one in full wind exposure yet.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Ray 54 said:


> Check out Billboard tarps,recycle billboards. No grommets but much tougher than the best hardware store tarp.


This is what folks around here use.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

We still use billboard signs. There is a hem/loop seam on the edges. Go to Menards and buy small PVC pipe to stick in the loop and tie off there. Prevents the string from tearing out.
Bales do settle from the weight, you have to retighten. You might have birds peck hole in the tarp, give them a bale on top to dig in. Also works to cut down on the wind whipping the tarp.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

One thing I will add to this discussion is don't put any railroad ties on top of your tarps. Dad tried that one year and the wind got under that tarp and flipped that tie off. It was a good thing nobody was around when it hit the ground.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Inland tarps work well. They are expensive but im still using one that is 5 years old. 2 years ago had a stack get mudded in back a lane. Didnt get to it for 9 or 10 months. Tarps stayed on and bales were dry. Even had 1 day with 60+ mph winds. It was somewhat sheltered by a woods. Underlayment helps


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

When I still used tarps,we found putting ropes across the top and tying weights to them helped keep the wind from getting under the tarp and tearing out the grommets.Used old tires for weights and let the rope hold them off the ground.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

jr in va said:


> When I still used tarps,we found putting ropes across the top and tying weights to them helped keep the wind from getting under the tarp and tearing out the grommets.Used old tires for weights and let the rope hold them off the ground.


I put the ropes under the center of the bale with an extra rope 1' in from the end bales. The weight of the bales held the tarp down.

Ralph


----------

